# Edge ERIE GOLD AND EYES



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Happysnag and I fished again today ,set up right out of edgewater and trolled east .Sog 2.0 harnesses off boards 3oz 25-60 back 38 fow to 27 fow was best . Landed probably 40 eyes and kept 2 limits by 8:45 am yozuri off board unassisted 56 back pulled a couple, dipsey @ 1 setting with confusion stinger spoon pulled quite a few. Many triples and even 5 at a time a few times. Love me some fire drills! Went for that erie gold after that tight to breakwall off csu and caught 50+ perch on salted minnows and the windshield wiper minnows from freezer. Kept 20 perch 10" and up.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

that's a very fine day


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Haven't had the perch and walleye double in many years. Thanks for posting.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bluewalleye said:


> Haven't had the perch and walleye double in many years. Thanks for posting.


Me neither but they are all along the rocks and are really nice to see in the cooler again for sure


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Happysnag called em in with his here fishy fishy


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice box of fish! I can taste them perchies now.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

EYELANDER75 said:


> Me neither but they are all along the rocks and are really nice to see in the cooler again for sure


i have been catching a few drifting shallow for walleye. very good to see.


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome report thank you. hope to be up Sunday with a report.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

EYELANDER75 said:


> Happysnag and I fished again today ,set up right out of edgewater and trolled east .Sog 2.0 harnesses off boards 3oz 25-60 back 38 fow to 27 fow was best . Landed probably 40 eyes and kept 2 limits by 8:45 am yozuri off board unassisted 56 back pulled a couple, dipsey @ 1 setting with confusion stinger spoon pulled quite a few. Many triples and even 5 at a time a few times. Love me some fire drills! Went for that erie gold after that tight to breakwall off csu and caught 50+ perch on salted minnows and the windshield wiper minnows from freezer. Kept 20 perch 10" and up.
> View attachment 489379
> 
> View attachment 489380


"THEY DO EXIST"


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wilddav said:


> Awesome report thank you. hope to be up Sunday with a report.


Gonna try and get out this afternoon if this blow turns west.


----------



## RANGERTED (Jun 12, 2013)

EYELANDER75 said:


> Happysnag called em in with his here fishy fishy


Nice job guys!! I'd like to get a recording of snags "here fishy fishy"


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Repeat performance after the wind today 2 limits gold and 2 limits eyes. Spoons did most of the work today. Happysnag put out the fish call


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Killin it 💪💪💪💪🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Ski 32 (Jun 10, 2021)

EYELANDER75 said:


> Repeat performance after the wind today 2 limits gold and 2 limits eyes. Spoons did most of the work today. Happysnag put out the fish


----------



## Ski 32 (Jun 10, 2021)

Heading up in the morning, what are you running your dipsie at? If you don't mind me asking, thanks


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Today 1 setting @ 36 and 2 setting @ 56


----------



## Ski 32 (Jun 10, 2021)

Appreciate the information, thanks so much I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Ski 32 (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm assuming too it's the small dishes the ones


----------



## Ski 32 (Jun 10, 2021)

Dipsies


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Large sz 1


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ski 32 said:


> Appreciate the information, thanks so much I'll let you know how it goes!


I will be back out around seven to give it another round. Lg dipsey


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ski 32 said:


> Dipsies


Most of the guys use the bigger number 1 dipsey divers.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Got our eye limits quick this morning, worm harnesses 3oz 38 back off boards was the best today. Sog 2.0 2.2 west to east troll 36-38 fow. Dipseys and spoons did catch a couple shorts today but nothing else.
















Perch were kind of negative or neutral this afternoon and seemed they only wanted half a minnow( was told morning bite was good off e72 light) we got 10 really good perch and probably landed another 12 fish but they did not make the cut. Ended with 13 total because the guys next to us did not realize the limit was 10 until we told them and they donated us 3 perch.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Nice report and glad you're getting on them. 

Kip


----------



## Tnek4230 (Oct 1, 2020)

We had similar success yesterday trolling west to east next to the candy canes. Harnesses with 3/4 oz 60’ back with sog 1.1-1.4. Got the down line in occasionally with 3oz 40’ which also produced.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Got my dad out for a fun day of fishing. We caught 15 walleye and 3 jumbo perch. Plus well over 30 sheephead in all shapes and sizes. We stayed up shallow with a couple of adventures out to 22' as well. All but 1 walleye and 1 perch came on the jig with soft plastics. 
Dad had a lot of fun catching fish that way. This is the 1st time he ever fished with jigs.








A 25" and a 27" were mixed in with a bunch of 17" to 20". The perch were 12" and 13".


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bluewalleye said:


> Got my dad out for a fun day of fishing. We caught 15 walleye and 3 jumbo perch. Plus well over 30 sheephead in all shapes and sizes. We stayed up shallow with a couple of adventures out to 22' as well. All but 1 walleye and 1 perch came on the jig with soft plastics.
> Dad had a lot of fun catching fish that way. This is the 1st time he ever fished with jigs.
> View attachment 489526
> 
> A 25" and a 27" were mixed in with a bunch of 17" to 20". The perch were 12" and 13".


Nice looking cooler of fish right there


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> Haven't had the perch and walleye double in many years. Thanks for posting.


A daily double! That's awesome Happysnag!


----------



## MSTracker (Oct 12, 2020)

Miss them perch! Nice catch....


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

These reports are killing me lol. I need to make it a priority to splash my boat on my next day off which is next Saturday. Work is overtaking my life nowadays. Sucks.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> These reports are killing me lol. I need to make it a priority to splash my boat on my next day off which is next Saturday. Work is overtaking my life nowadays. Sucks.


when you working just think you are fishing.
i will think i am working while i am fishing.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Well took Saturday off to take care of mom's house . Went out of edgewater a little after 6am and set lines around west light and they were still there. Trolled ene and had constant action all the way down the breakwall. Kept our 2 man limit and handled another 50 fish. Sog was 1.8 to 2.1 large dipsey with ring 26-36-46 back with harnesses and spoons and harnesses 3oz of boards and flatlined. Couldn't keep all rods in the water. Got to e72 light and anchored up for perch by 8:45 am ,handled around 40 fish and kept our 2 man limit. Another good day on the water with a daily double.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Forgot to say happysnag had his program dialed in on the eyes, but I had the hand with them perches. Snag said he got rock or obi one gnoby while perching


----------



## Softshellcrab (Aug 31, 2016)

There you see 'em, folks...... the last perch left in the Central Basin.......


----------



## Softshellcrab (Aug 31, 2016)

Seriously, four of us went out late on Saturday morning, fished from 10-2. Trolled worm harnesses, just three rods. Went halfway out to Crib, and trolled SouthEast toward Gold Coast. Caught a four man limit of mixed sizes, 15-26 in. Not many trash fish despite fishing close to shore with worm harnesses. Maybe 7-8 white perch and a Sheephead. Started in 40-45 feet and trolled until close to shore, then headed back out and did it again. Maybe 4-5 total passes. 4 oz. snap on weights,15-20 ft. in front of harness. Mostly 50 feet back to weight, but also caught a number at 75 back.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Softshellcrab said:


> Seriously, four of us went out late on Saturday morning, fished from 10-2. Trolled worm harnesses, just three rods. Went halfway out to Crib, and trolled SouthEast toward Gold Coast. Caught a four man limit of mixed sizes, 15-26 in. Not many trash fish despite fishing close to shore with worm harnesses. Maybe 7-8 white perch and a Sheephead. Started in 40-45 feet and trolled until close to shore, then headed back out and did it again. Maybe 4-5 total passes. 4 oz. snap on weights,15-20 ft. in front of harness. Mostly 50 feet back to weight, but also caught a number at 75 back.


I just luv it when someone besides me uses that fish call. Been using it for years, Luv it.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Went out this afternoon around 230 and limited out by 5pm. 3 oz harness behind boards and flatlined pulled almost all fish @ 35 to 48 back sog was 1.9 to 2.3. Fished in 38 fow. Stopped in tight and tried for perch and picked three but storm front coming we called it quits


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

those are some nice perch ...


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Got a bunch of fish last night off Gold Coast, bandits 60-90 back 2.1 mph all different colors. Started at 6 and it got a lot better when the north wind died. Tons of fish but not much size, going to be some really good eating. Water temperature was in the low 60’s so that cold water dropped back down. Caught fish in as shallow as 20’ and didn’t go out past 40


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

Started the morning meeting eyelander75 at the ramp .(I am curious to see how he did today) casted for hour and half nothing but sheephead switched to trolling crawler harnesses got 12 eyes in 2 hours put 5 in livewell successful second outing


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

dcotrucker said:


> Started the morning meeting eyelander75 at the ramp .(I am curious to see how he did today) casted for hour and half nothing but sheephead switched to trolling crawler harnesses got 12 eyes in 2 hours put 5 in livewell successful second outing


Well Happysnag and i went out in the fog and set lines pretty quick in 40 fow and had five fish in the first ten minutes on spoons and dipsey along with harnesses 3 oz 40 back off boards and flatlined. We didn't keep working that area but kept heading east and were picking at smaller fish, but when we got close to e72 the bite was back on and we got a bunch more in 41fow that were good fish. Over there spoons shut down and so did shallow Cranks on dipsey they only wanted the harnesses way away from the boat.Lost some really nice fish at the boat too and sent alot of fish in the 16" range back swimming 3 oz 38 back and sog was 2.0 and up to get hit. Biggest fish today went 29"








I was thinking of running smaller inline weights to get to that depth and stay far away from the boat but did not test it out today. Maybe next trip I will give it a try and also try the smaller size dipseys ( it's worked in the past) Went to give the perch a try but ne wind was not gonna let me get up on them rocks in tight. Only got one good perch( they must not have heard snags here fishy fishy)


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

EYELANDER75 said:


> Well Happysnag and i went out in the fog and set lines pretty quick in 40 fow and had five fish in the first ten minutes on spoons and dipsey along with harnesses 3 oz 40 back off boards and flatlined. We didn't keep working that area but kept heading east and were picking at smaller fish, but when we got close to e72 the bite was back on and we got a bunch more in 41fow that were good fish. Over there spoons shut down and so did shallow Cranks on dipsey they only wanted the harnesses way away from the boat.Lost some really nice fish at the boat too and sent alot of fish in the 16" range back swimming 3 oz 38 back and sog was 2.0 and up to get hit. Biggest fish today went 29"
> View attachment 489760
> 
> I was thinking of running smaller inline weights to get to that depth and stay far away from the boat but did not test it out today. Maybe next trip I will give it a try and also try the smaller size dipseys ( it's worked in the past) Went to give the perch a try but ne wind was not gonna let me get up on them rocks in tight. Only got one good perch( they must not have heard snags here fishy fishy)


Another great report, thank you! When you run weight with harnesses, where do you place it?


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

I have been using 2 oz. Tadpole weights attached right to my crawler harness which I make with a 5 foot lead.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Uglystix said:


> Another great report, thank you! When you run weight with harnesses, where do you place it?


I make a 5' harness out of 20# fluorocarbon with a big loop at the end where you attach swivel. Sometimes I use a duo snap or just put it through the loop and back


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

We also use the #2 tadpole on our harnesses.Use 20# seaguar flourocarbon to tie our harness to 6ft and swivel to the end loop.Since #2 tadpoles max out at around 30ft down switch to a 3oz sinker to get deeper.


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

If I were to try for perch can you get minnows at shines and just use spreaders ?


----------



## eyepopem (11 mo ago)

matt27wildkid said:


> If I were to try for perch can you get minnows at shines and just use spreaders ?


Absolutely shines has shiners and spreaders is what they are catching the perch on!


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Took a buddy and his kid out of edgewater and put the smackdown on them eyes yesterday . 3 man limit in about 4 hours. Tried for the perch afterwards and hit 3 but too many big boats zooming around to allow comfortable distance from them rocks. Eye program was 2.0 sog 3oz 66 back was best. Only 3 fi sh over 20"


----------

